# Make me laugh...



## bhutrflai (Oct 19, 2016)

So, I found this meme & I think most of you will appreciate it. I think it describes me perfectly!! (And probably how this thread will go...)

So, let's start a funny meme war! And I do mean funny!! Not disrespectful, not shitposting. 

Just some good old fashioned humor!!


----------



## Jarren (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 19, 2016)

Funny meme? Well, there goes my library.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## biscuitfister (Oct 19, 2016)

when i was in Korea i got so used to saying what ever i wanted since most Koreans dont know a lot of English that when i got back to the states i farted really loudly in one of the airport trams and said aloud god that's gonna stink everyone was looking at me and i was like wtf and then i realized i was in America so i just pulled out my phone and ignored everyone staring at me to this day i dont regret the fart i just regret doing it again on the plane to my home town


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Tetrachroma (Oct 19, 2016)

I hate being _that guy_, but...



Spoiler



Meme
\mēm\
n.

an amusing or interesting picture, video, etc., that is spread widely through the Internet







(As in a widespead trend that is within immediate recollection of the general internet population)








(Not every single captioned image)


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 19, 2016)

Spoiler: it's real nigga hours


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 20, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


>


Lmao rofl!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 20, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 14202


I LOVE YOU BABY!!!!This is freaking hysterical!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 20, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> View attachment 14205


You only have to do that once to never do it again!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 20, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 14212


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 20, 2016)

Here they come...(pinterest is a blackhole!)


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 20, 2016)

Me & Okami, all day.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 20, 2016)

And one more for a bit...Just because.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 20, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


>


OMG I want to play this game!


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Oct 20, 2016)

Here's a joke...






































































Life.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 20, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 14216


Lol!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 20, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> OMG I want to play this game!


Yes!!!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 20, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


>


Omfg!!! I am still laughing!!!!Thank you Mr. Fox!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Omfg!!! I am still laughing!!!!Thank you Mr. Fox!!


It's like Garry's Mod, Fallout 4 Edition.


ElZorroValdez said:


> Here's a joke...
> Life.


B'AWWWWWW LIFE IS DEPRESSING AND NOTHING IS FUN ANYMORE! >:C

Here, you'll need this!


Spoiler








A bit of dark humor for ya.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 20, 2016)

Here's a joke.

Wolves thinking they're cool and unique


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 20, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Here's a joke.
> 
> Wolves thinking they're cool and unique


<not a wolf, i'm a Tigrol therefore I am unique (never met anyone else who identifies their sona as a tigrol)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> <not a wolf, i'm a Tigrol therefore I am unique (never met anyone else who identifies their sona as a tigrol)


Well, I don't refer to myself as a cat, but rather a Felyne which must be completely different. So give me those special cookies instead bruh :u


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 20, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> It's like Garry's Mod, Fallout 4 Edition.
> 
> B'AWWWWWW LIFE IS DEPRESSING AND NOTHING IS FUN ANYMORE! >:C
> 
> ...


Oh shit glorious Nippon steel knife. You know that's pure quality


----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 20, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> View attachment 14260


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 20, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Here's a joke.
> 
> Wolves thinking they're cool and unique


You're a meany!!


----------



## Jarren (Oct 20, 2016)

Found this a while back.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Jarren (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Jarren (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 20, 2016)

Jarren said:


>


OMG!! That should be on the dark humor thread. Damn!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 20, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Found this a while back.


Omfg I just choked on my spit!!!!lmfao!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Jarren (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 21, 2016)

It's supossed to be make me laugh, not hate on people who are different than you. I could really care less what your belief about peoples sexuality is. If it doesn't pertain to you personally, why does it bother you? I am referring to Jumbo Wumbo and Very Hairy Larry. Intolerance just for the sake of being intolerant is a big part of the problem in The United States and the world. And it shows a huge lack of maturity, and mental ineptitude. Racist, biggots, haters, all have one thing in common. They're all just shitty people with closed minds that nobody but people like themselves would ever really want to be friends with. Just saying.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 21, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


>


Nice!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 21, 2016)

For all the haters out there!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Watersfall (Oct 21, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> For all the haters out there!
> 
> View attachment 14292


But what about krabby patties with jellyfish jelly?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It's supossed to be make me laugh, not hate on people who are different than you. I could really care less what your belief about peoples sexuality is. If it doesn't pertain to you personally, why does it bother you? I am referring to Jumbo Wumbo and Very Hairy Larry. Intolerance just for the sake of being intolerant is a big part of the problem in The United States and the world. And it shows a huge lack of maturity, and mental ineptitude. Racist, biggots, haters, all have one thing in common. They're all just shitty people with closed minds that nobody but people like themselves would ever really want to be friends with. Just saying.


OOOOH MYYYYYYYY FUCKING GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT'S A FUCKING JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FOR THE LOVE OF FUCK! THIS IS JUST MORE FUCKING PROOF THAT YOU CAN'T SAY SHIT ANYMORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!!!!! A JOKE!!!!!!!!!!!! IT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE SATIRICAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!
THAT IS THE THIRD FUCKING TIME YOU GETTING TRIGGERED OVER A FUCK DAMN JOKE!!!! GOD DAMN!!!! YOU CAN'T SAY SHIT ANYMORE, CAN'T YOU?!?!?!?



fuck you're pissing me off with that shit, grandpa. Just don't take shit so FUCKING SERIOUSLY! ffs, dude.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 21, 2016)

Here we fucking go...


----------



## Jarren (Oct 21, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> OOOOH MYYYYYYYY FUCKING GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT'S A FUCKING JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FOR THE LOVE OF FUCK! THIS IS JUST MORE FUCKING PROOF THAT YOU CAN'T SAY SHIT ANYMORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!!!!! A JOKE!!!!!!!!!!!! IT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE SATIRICAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!
> THAT IS THE THIRD FUCKING TIME YOU GETTING TRIGGERED OVER A FUCK DAMN JOKE!!!! GOD DAMN!!!! YOU CAN'T SAY SHIT ANYMORE, CAN'T YOU?!?!?!?
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ, someone's salty...


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Watersfall (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 21, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> OOOOH MYYYYYYYY FUCKING GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT'S A FUCKING JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FOR THE LOVE OF FUCK! THIS IS JUST MORE FUCKING PROOF THAT YOU CAN'T SAY SHIT ANYMORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!!!!! A JOKE!!!!!!!!!!!! IT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE SATIRICAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!
> THAT IS THE THIRD FUCKING TIME YOU GETTING TRIGGERED OVER A FUCK DAMN JOKE!!!! GOD DAMN!!!! YOU CAN'T SAY SHIT ANYMORE, CAN'T YOU?!?!?!?
> 
> ...


Larry, you may want to look up satire, joke, and humour. Nothing you say is funny. Nothing. You are about the most immature person I have seen on here. Even pineapplez shows more maturity than you. But thankfully, I don't have to see your level of immaturity any more. Goodbye Larry.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Larry, you may want to look up satire, joke, and humour. Nothing you say is funny. Nothing.


That's all subjective, man. Just because you don't find something funny doesn't mean nobody else will.

Though I will admit my post didn't make much sense in the context of the thread. I'm not quite sure what I was going for there.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 23, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


>


----------



## Guilleum2 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## JumboWumbo (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Guilleum2 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 23, 2016)

Spoiler: Da Pic








I put hot sauce on anything I can get away with


----------



## Jarren (Oct 23, 2016)

Spoiler: Click here for lolz



I bring you more!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 23, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Spoiler: Click here for lolz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfao!#!


----------



## Pawniard (Oct 23, 2016)

Want to hear a joke?



Spoiler: IDFK









 jk


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 29, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 14549


Poor Edward. I believe his nickname would be Skidmarks.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


>


IT'S RAW!!!!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

Classic!!


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


>


I'm dying laughing!!


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 30, 2016)

haha


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Jarren (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 30, 2016)

Jarren said:


> View attachment 14616


Omg! I just fukin died!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 31, 2016)

Wrap a blanket around it & your good to go!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 31, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 14617
> 
> Wrap a blanket around it & your good to go!!


When people start noticing you kiss your babys head alot.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 31, 2016)

Or the straw sticking out of it.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 31, 2016)

Happy Halloween!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 1, 2016)

C-c-c-cofFEE! (okay srsly going to bed now)


----------



## JesterKatz (Nov 3, 2016)

I once had a friend who said a movie I really liked sucked. Last I heard he was run over by a bus. Not only did I lose a friend, but I lost my bus license as well.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 3, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> C-c-c-cofFEE! (okay srsly going to bed now)


DAMN he's drinking fast! Must be the taste. Can't POSSIBLY be the caffeine.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 3, 2016)

That moment when you realise that the coffee cup you are drinking out of IS NOT the one you were drinking out of this moment.  fuk


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 3, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


>


Thats me all day


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 3, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


>


Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!!!


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Someone told me my sketches looked like garbage and I said to them





(I just needed an excuse to post this)


----------



## Jarren (Nov 6, 2016)

I've got more!


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 6, 2016)

The FitnessGram Pacer Test is a multi-stage anaerobic test that gets progressively harder at each stage

BTW if anyone notices this: why does this appear for me sometimes:
"Notice the reply restrictions blablabla"


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)

Know what they call that ^^ in France??


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 6, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Know what they call that ^^ in France??


Jackpot?

Oh, wait-

"_*le*_ Jackpot"


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Jackpot?
> 
> Oh, wait-
> 
> "_*le*_ Jackpot"


Hahahahaha!!! Perfect!!!


----------



## Rant (Nov 6, 2016)

http://m.webtoons.com/en/slice-of-l...he-beginning/viewer?title_no=670&episode_no=1

This comic is soooo cute and funny!


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 6, 2016)

Rant said:


> http://m.webtoons.com/en/slice-of-l...he-beginning/viewer?title_no=670&episode_no=1
> 
> This comic is soooo cute and funny!



Oh wow, this is great xD


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm sure some of you have heard this one before.

What do you call furries with white fur?

Animal crackers!


----------



## Jarren (Nov 6, 2016)

Roses are red
Violets are blue
The gardener spurned me
I guess you'll do.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## tucakeane (Nov 6, 2016)

What's red and smells like blue paint?

Red paint.

(Anti-joke!!)


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## tucakeane (Nov 6, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


>



OH MY GOD thank you!!! I forgot all about this video.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 6, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> OH MY GOD thank you!!! I forgot all about this video.


You are welcome xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> I'm sure some of you have heard this one before.
> 
> What do you call furries with white fur?
> 
> Animal crackers!


That's fukin bunny!!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> That's fukin bunny!!


I heard that one from Xander the Blue.  He's a blue dragon furry/stand up comedian. He's on YouTube.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

Omg!# That's fukin hilarious!!!!


Yakamaru said:


>


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


>


Omfg!!! How have we never seen this before???!!! Hilarious!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

She's spot on.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

Good prank.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good prank.


Now that's a B movie waiting to happen.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Now that's a B movie waiting to happen.


Yeah. Probably on SciFi. God there movies are sometimes horrible. I would take an 80's B movie over anything SciFi put out, anyday!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. Probably on SciFi. God there movies are sometimes horrible. I would take an 80's B movie over anything SciFi put out, anyday!


Ever seen Zombeavers?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Ever seen Zombeavers?


No. Is tha a SciFi classic?


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> No. Is tha a SciFi classic?


No, not a SyFy classic.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> No, not a SyFy classic.


Omg! Dude! I we just watched the trailer for that! I can't unsee that.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 6, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> No, not a SyFy classic.


Oh yay!!! I got reply restrictions!!!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Omg! Dude! I we just watched the trailer for that! I can't unsee that.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Omg! Dude! I we just watched the trailer for that! I can't unsee that.


Put that one on your Netflix queue.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 7, 2016)

More pranks


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Jarren (Nov 8, 2016)

You want to laugh?
"The US elections."
....
Or maybe that will make you cry. 
Either way, it's amusing.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 8, 2016)

Jarren said:


> You want to laugh?
> "The US elections."
> ....
> Or maybe that will make you cry.
> Either way, it's amusing.



Oh, we're laughing.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> More pranks


That one is a good one! Nobody wants to be eaten alive by a velociraptor! Except maybe Vorelover.


----------



## spaceybrains (Nov 8, 2016)

My sense of humor is really strange but


----------



## ariamis (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

spaceybrains said:


> My sense of humor is really strange but


Nope! You're in the club now!! You fit right in!


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 8, 2016)

Always wondered what happened to Outkast... -__-


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Always wondered what happened to Outkast... -__-


I installed Big Boi's mom's Dish Network system. And got her damned securit system to work because her alarm guy was an idiot. It was great.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I installed Big Boi's mom's Dish Network system. And got her damned securit system to work because her alarm guy was an idiot. It was great.



!!! That's so cool! Not many can say they've done that. Did she leave you a tip?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 8, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> !!! That's so cool! Not many can say they've done that. Did she leave you a tip?


Lol! She gave me and my coworker some phat ass Outkast clothes and invitations to a cookout. I couldn't make it, but my coworker did. Said it was a great cookout, good food, good people. Yes Big was there, not sure if Andre was.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 8, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol! She gave me and my coworker some phat ass Outkast clothes and invitations to a cookout. I couldn't make it, but my coworker did. Said it was a great cookout, good food, good people. Yes Big was there, not sure if Andre was.



Cookout or not, that's still an unusual experience. Good icebreaker


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2016)

Want a laugh? Watch this utter moron.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 8, 2016)

Speaking of British humo(u)r....


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 8, 2016)

Did I make you laugh now?


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 8, 2016)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Did I make you laugh now?



0_0


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 8, 2016)

Roses a red
Violets are blue
My name is Dave
Microwave


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 9, 2016)

I think I posted this somewhere else on the forums already but I want to put it here too:


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 9, 2016)

How many pedos does it take to rape a child? Zero we killed them.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 10, 2016)

Roses are grey
Violets are grey
Everything is grey
I'm a dog.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Roses are grey
> Violets are grey
> Everything is grey
> I'm a dog.


Have you and Bhutrflai ever had tickle fights before?


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 10, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Have you and Bhutrflai ever had tickle fights before?


Ummm...why do you ask?


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 10, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Ummm...why do you ask?


Just wondering who would win. That's all.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 10, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Have you and Bhutrflai ever had tickle fights before?


On occasion. Yes.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 10, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Just wondering who would win. That's all.


I can turn mine off like a switch, but she knows how to flip that switch.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I can turn mine off like a switch, but she knows how to flip that switch.


Than you two really know how to make each other laugh, other than jokes.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I can turn mine off like a switch, but she knows how to flip that switch.


We can both switch it off. After going thru massage school, I can tolerate almost any kind of attempt at tickling. (The kids hated it growing up, cause they would always try.)


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 10, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Than you two really know how to make each other laugh, other than jokes.


We should have our own comedy show sometimes. We are both great at one-liners, and totally random observations. And of course we have our list of inside jokes. We def keep each other laughing!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 10, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> We should have our own comedy show sometimes. We are both great at one-liners, and totally random observations. And of course we have our list of inside jokes. We def keep each other laughing!!


Albany.?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 10, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


>


Omfg!! That's hilarious!!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Omfg!! That's hilarious!!!


I meant to post this like 2 days ago but I completely forgot the name of the video. 

Please don't hit me! I'll do anything..


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 10, 2016)

A completely normal game of DOOM.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 10, 2016)

https://imgur.com/mAIyc5F


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 10, 2016)

Jarren said:


> https://imgur.com/mAIyc5F


that is genuinely amazing! xD


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## ariamis (Nov 10, 2016)

roses are red and violets are blue.
i dont know how to rhyme.
refrigerator.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 10, 2016)

What do you call four Mexicans in quicksand?

Quatro sinko


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 10, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 14965


My goodness! A Ben Franklin for a tooth! I bet dad felt like a smuck!


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My goodness! A Ben Franklin for a tooth! I bet dad felt like a smuck!


Only  $3100 more to go =D


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 10, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Than you two really know how to make each other laugh, other than jokes.


Yep


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 10, 2016)

Jarren said:


> https://imgur.com/mAIyc5F


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Shit, my sides. WHERE ARE THEY?!

Best part is, Obama have to eat his words now that Trump is elected as the new POTUS. I wonder what he'll say..


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## tucakeane (Nov 10, 2016)

It's been 22.3 years. We can joke about it now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 10, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> It's been 22.3 years. We can joke about it now.


What is it?


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What is it?


For some reason it wouldn't post.
Fix'd


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 10, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Ummm...why do you ask?


Haven't read the reply to this yet, but I will guess.

Duran is looking to get into kinky tickling encounters to explore the human spirit and become closer to Tickelus, the Tickling God.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 10, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Haven't read the reply to this yet, but I will guess.
> 
> Duran is looking to get into kinky tickling encounters to explore the human spirit and become closer to Tickelus, the Tickling God.


He may well be, but me and Bhutrflai's tickling sessions are PRIVATE!!


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> He may well be, but me and Bhutrflai's tickling sessions are PRIVATE!!


He has already gotten tickling from you. Now I will teach him the rest.

Now, you have to hit a bag while boxing backward, juggle elephants, communicating with pineapples, then you commune with the dead starting with Hitler, and <rest of list is redacted>.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 10, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> He has already gotten tickling from you. Now I will teach him the rest.
> 
> Now, you have to hit a bag while boxing backward, juggle elephants, communicating with pineapples, then you commune with the dead starting with Hitler, and <rest of list is redacted>.


Are you high by chance?


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 10, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Are you high by chance?


Not by chance, but my choice! 

In all seriousness (not really), I am teaching him the enlightenment ways that I made you write that one time when I traveled back in time and met your 22 year old self.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 10, 2016)

You time travel? That's groovy!


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 10, 2016)

What's the difference between a school and the ISIS headquarters?

I don't know, I only fly the drone, everything looks the same from above


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 10, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> You time travel? That's groovy!


I do it all the time. Do you remember the butler that danced around the table you and Okami were in that one time? I paid him 20 dollars to do it. You challenged him to "Where's Waldo". No regrets.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 10, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I do it all the time. Do you remember the butler that danced around the table you and Okami were in that one time? I paid him 20 dollars to do it. You challenged him to "Where's Waldo". No regrets.


I just have to ask wtf you are talking about? It sounds like you got a bad batch. (No offense, dude. But either it's too late or the joke is over my head.)


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 10, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I just have to ask wtf you are talking about? It sounds like you got a bad batch. (No offense, dude. But either it's too late or the joke is over my head.)


I'm just pulling random stuff out of nowhere and make it up as I go. The more tired I am, the crazier it sounds.

No offense taken.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 10, 2016)

I've worked with at least half of these girls. We all have, right?


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 15, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> I've worked with at least half of these girls. We all have, right?



dying. omg.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## ariamis (Nov 15, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15139


this... this.... this.... i am being driven insane by these pictures.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 16, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15139


These are so brutal and painful to look at XD
I can feel all the poor OCD people in this world screaming internally, externally, or both XD


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> These are so brutal and painful to look at XD
> I can feel all the poor OCD people in this world screaming internally, externally, or both XD


And there are dozens of those posts. May have to hunt up some more...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 16, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> And there are dozens of those posts. May have to hunt up some more...


Mom, stahp it, you're gonna cause a civil war in FAF XD


----------



## Artruya (Nov 16, 2016)

Hey buhtrflai, why do they put fences around cemetaries?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 16, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15139


stop it...


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Hey buhtrflai, why do they put fences around cemetaries?


Don't know. Why??


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Artruya (Nov 16, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Don't know. Why??


Because people are just _dying to get in!_


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Because people are just _dying to get in!_


They are dying to get a coffin of their own?


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Artruya (Nov 16, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> They are dying to get a coffin of their own?


Yup lol


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 16, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


>


Now I'm waiting for a similar comic, but about hitting kangaroos instead, so I can cry about it XD


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)

Artruya said:


> Because people are just _dying to get in!_


Damn it. I knew I knew that one!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 16, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15171


aaaaaaand to think my dad is a wolf and my mom is a panter LOL


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> aaaaaaand to think my dad is a wolf and my mom is a panter LOL


Haha!! I honestly didn't even put that together. Lol! (We're just not cat people. So all cats are shady as fuck. And yes, I would prob fall into that category sometimes.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 16, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Haha!! I honestly didn't even put that together. Lol! (We're just not cat people. So all cats are shady as fuck. And yes, I would prob fall into that category sometimes.)


I trust you and dad aren't "shady as--"...
mom, stop swearing in front of your own son please, LOL


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I trust you and dad aren't "shady as--"...
> mom, stop swearing in front of your own son please, LOL


Whatever. Our 16yr old son dropped the F-bomb in front of us not too long ago. 

We have cussed in front of them since day 1, pretty much. And we both have a very colorful vocabulary.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 16, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Our 16yr old son dropped the F-bomb in front of us. We have cussed in front of them since day 1, pretty much. And we both have a very colorful vocabulary.


And the award "Parents of The Year" goes to...


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> And the award "Parents of The Year" goes to...


Shia LeBouf!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> And the award "Parents of The Year" goes to...


My first English teachers were George Carlin and Richard Pryor.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 16, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Shia LeBouf!!!


so my dad is Shia Lebouf ? LOL


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> so my dad is Shia Lebouf ? LOL


Hell No!!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 17, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Hell No!!!


that's what I thought


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 17, 2016)

Last sunday my sister and I decided to take two foreigners for a tour around Hanoi (capital of Vietnam) as "unofficial tour guides". A whole day with english 99% of the time, whew !
Anyway, long story short, got 50$ for a tour from 10AM to 1.30PM, sooooo I 'd say it's not bad at all.
I got home and collapsed on the bed for a deep sleep that afternoon, and woken up by my mom (no, not you, @bhutrflai , LOL) hours later when she wanted me to buy her some food (she was tired).
Now here's the thing... she's vietnamese, she doesn't know the first thing about english, and yet I answered her in english, as if there was still "leftovers" from me speaking english "too much" the whole day.
My mom's reaction at that moment was like...


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 17, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> It's been 22.3 years. We can joke about it now.


Dude...


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 17, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15139


No OCD is more like if you don't walk forward or backward 3 times then touch your eye 6 times some one you care about will die. I know because I've been ocd free for a year or two. Fucking sucks dick. .3.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 17, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15153


Every time i hear (or in this case, see) this joke, it actually grinds my gears a teeny bit.
One of my good friend at work is handicapped and requires a wheel chair. Despite this, he is one of the hardest working associates i have the pleasure of working with. He uses a wheelchair to get around at work but it doesn't stop him from performing the same duties as anybody else. He stocks heavy objects on high shelves and he can easily stand in place to do various tasks. He pulls heavy pallets with a pallet jack for fuck's sake! _-in his wheelchair!!_ Every time a customer or uninformed coworker sees him do these things, they always make comments about it like he doesn't even need the wheelchair. Not complimentary comments, mind you, but ignorant BS about disabilities and the same tired jokes about miracles, yadda yadda yadda. it isn't funny. it's obnoxious. i tell those customers and coworkers to kindly fuck off.
(and funnily enough, i've never been called out by anyone for doing so)
[/triggered] [/rant]

-And as much as i wish he were recognized by this fact, it pains me to realize he may never be promoted to management, simply because of the fact that he'll always be looking down upon, but figuratively and literally.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 17, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Every time i hear (or in this case, see) this joke, it actually grinds my gears a teeny bit.
> One of my good friend at work is handicapped and requires a wheel chair. Despite this, he is one of the hardest working associates i have the pleasure of working with. He uses a wheelchair to get around at work but it doesn't stop him from performing the same duties as anybody else. He stocks heavy objects on high shelves and he can easily stand in place to do various tasks. He pulls heavy pallets with a pallet jack for fuck's sake! _-in his wheelchair!!_ Every time a customer or uninformed coworker sees him do these things, they always make comments about it like he doesn't even need the wheelchair. Not complimentary comments, mind you, but ignorant BS about disabilities and the same tired jokes about miracles, yadda yadda yadda. it isn't funny. it's obnoxious. i tell those customers and coworkers to kindly fuck off.
> (and funnily enough, i've never been called out by anyone for doing so)
> [/triggered] [/rant]
> ...


I get where you are coming from. We have friends who must rely on a wheelchair for their mobility.  But the things that they can accomplish everyday are awe-inspiring!! 

I meant no offense, as this thread was made in good fun. 

But I will remove it from this one, and place it in Dark Humor, where it will be more appropriate.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 17, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I get where you are coming from. We have friends who must rely on a wheelchair for their mobility.  But the things that they can accomplish everyday are awe-inspiring!!
> 
> I meant no offense, as this thread was made in good fun.
> 
> But I will remove it from this one, and place it in Dark Humor, where it will be more appropriate.


No need. i didn't mean to sound like a buzzkill. if anyone finds the joke funny, that's fine. i'm not a humor Nazi or anything. i just saw the opportunity to bitch and i (unjustly) took it.
Just to prove i don't give a shit:
What's the different between a truck full of bowling balls and a truckload of dead babies?
You can't unload bowling balls with a pitchfork.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 17, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> No need. i didn't mean to sound like a buzzkill. if anyone finds the joke funny, that's fine. i'm not a humor Nazi or anything. i just saw the opportunity to bitch and i (unjustly) took it.
> Just to prove i don't give a shit:
> What's the different between a truck full of bowling balls and a truckload of dead babies?
> You can't unload bowling balls with a pitchfork.


It's all good. No worries. 

I made the thread to give a place for light humor as opposed to the dark, as it was already made. Sometimes I just want a good laugh w/o the cringe. 

(I wasn't quite sure where to put it, but I figure we all have a pretty good sense of humor & self, and it genuinely made me lol.)


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## tucakeane (Nov 18, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15214



I didn't expect to laugh so hard at this.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 18, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> I didn't expect to laugh so hard at this.


Me too!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## tucakeane (Nov 20, 2016)

So apparently fans of the shows _Archer_ and _Mad Men_ realized the two males stars look a lot alike.

So, this happened.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15257
> 
> View attachment 15258
> 
> View attachment 15259


For those really tough clogs!


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 21, 2016)

Dino_Nerd said:


>


So bad!!!! You might have just ruined Star Wars for me!! 


(Not really, but a little bit though.)


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 21, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15268


Cat Snake.

I like it.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 21, 2016)

Giraffe sheep xD


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 21, 2016)

More of a puzzler than a tickler.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## tucakeane (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 22, 2016)

That is one happy dog!

...wait... 











That just raises so many questions.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Rant (Nov 22, 2016)

Im just going to keep adding more until I'm bored.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 22, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


>


That shits funny!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 22, 2016)

for some reason I don't get notifications for this thread... I miss all those hilarious posts XD


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 22, 2016)

*Game meme/logic intensifies*
*Shameless Gamer mode activated*





(ring any bell, @Abyssalrider ? lol)


----------



## Jarren (Nov 22, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


>


Hey, sometimes we dragons get carried away when we're eating, and those magic items are a pain in the ass to digest.
Plus, they're good material to bring back to the hoard.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 22, 2016)

https://imgur.com/height%3D320%3Bid%3DN3TaKIy%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D320


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 22, 2016)

Jarren said:


> those magic items are a pain in the ass to digest


At least you got magic crap when you poop #ImNotSorry


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 23, 2016)

Dino_Nerd said:


> Of course it's in Florida


I just wanna know, where in the f**k did you dig that up? Jeez! Lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


>


That was freaking hilarious!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 23, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


>


Dude, I think I just pulled an ab muscle laughing so hard at this! Great!!! Love it!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


>


I don't even know if I want to watch that...





but Okami is making me!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 23, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


>





Yakamaru said:


>


Fangtastic!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Fangtastic!!!


Wouldn't call it that, but it was pretty funny!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Jarren (Nov 23, 2016)

Wanna hear a joke?



https://imgur.com/height%3D720%3Bid%3Dab2xbT5%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D720


American transit infrastructure!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 23, 2016)

#ImNotSorry


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 24, 2016)

haha


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 24, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> haha


Goddamn epic xD


----------



## Karatine (Nov 24, 2016)

I don't know if anyone can really commit to an hour long video... But I love long videos of people just laughing at dumb stuff xP


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 24, 2016)

Karatine said:


> I don't know if anyone can really commit to an hour long video... But I love long videos of people just laughing at dumb stuff xP


Not wanna be a party-pooper or anything, but I don't know what's interesting in watching people... play games ?


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> View attachment 15323


Yeah, too bad adulthood don't come with an instruction manual.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

This is me and bhutrflai all day.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15328 This is me and bhutrflai all day.


totally me and @Abyssalrider too, if we're together IRL <3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> totally me and @Abyssalrider too, if we're together IRL <3


You're silly!


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Rant (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 25, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15350


Why, mom... why... XD


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 26, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15350 View attachment 15351


Except Ramen is Japanese.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Alpine (Nov 26, 2016)

Time for some nerd memes 

Me rn





It's not for everyone





It all makes sense now! Thanks physics


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 26, 2016)

And just for @Yakamaru...


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 26, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> And just for @Yakamaru...
> 
> View attachment 15361


Ellen is wrong, but a guess is better than no guess. 

We're not plagued by political correctness.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Jarren (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 26, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Except Ramen is Japanese.


What's the difference?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 26, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> What's the difference?


I don't have time to explain, why I don't have time to explain.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 26, 2016)

So, today my eng class had a debate about whether or not testing on animals should be banned. My team said "yes, should".
I literally wrote on the board, "Presidential Debate 2016", LOL
*
Long story short, I was kinda all over their face about how inhumane and cruel it actually is during the animal tests... so much so that the teacher said, "You're as hot-headed as Donald Trump".*

#RIP


----------



## JumboWumbo (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Jarren (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 27, 2016)

Rant said:


>


i see your borking Gabe and raise you one Otamatone.







Abyssalrider said:


> Except Ramen is Japanese.


Ramen is, yes, but if you wanna get technical, it's a derivative of Chinese Ramyun which pre-dates Japan's recipe(s). Also, Chinese and Japanese written languages share a number of kanji as well as many of the same visual characteristics. The joke works on both levels except for the fact that ink prints of instant noodles don't look even remotely close to kanji of aaaaaaany dialect.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 27, 2016)

Jarren said:


>


These are so brutal


----------



## Rant (Nov 27, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i see your borking Gabe and raise you one Otamatone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking of posting that but I figured the Borking would be funnier.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Rant (Nov 28, 2016)

Found another one!!


----------



## Pickletoez (Nov 28, 2016)

https://imgur.com/height%3D404%3Bid%3DHwYfyJm%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D720


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 28, 2016)

Pickletoez said:


> https://imgur.com/height%3D404%3Bid%3DHwYfyJm%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D720


Kinda creepy, but good!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 28, 2016)

Okay, true story.

I work as an Electronics Technician and as part of my job, I take care of intrusion (burglar) alarms. I have one that was showing low battery for a wireless device. No problem, I'll just change out the battery. Opened device, I have the wrong battery in hand. Trip back to the shop, eight miles round trip, get correct battery. Installed said correct battery, the little goodie is still showing low battery at the keypad. Okay, reset the sensors to clear this. No go, still low battery. I went through an arm/disarm cycle to clear the issue, still no go. Power the alarm down, bring it back up, still no bueno.

Now I'm thinking, the new battery might be bad, too. I had two of them so I proceed to use a meter to check the voltage on the spare one in my hand, right? Zero volts. Yeah. As I am pondering why it would have NO voltage at all, I notice a shrink wrap film around the battery, protecting the terminals . . .

Yeah, true story.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 28, 2016)

Rant said:


> Found another one!!



Oh man, these are the new best thing.
And now, for the old new best thing.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 28, 2016)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Okay, true story.
> 
> I work as an Electronics Technician and as part of my job, I take care of intrusion (burglar) alarms. I have one that was showing low battery for a wireless device. No problem, I'll just change out the battery. Opened device, I have the wrong battery in hand. Trip back to the shop, eight miles round trip, get correct battery. Installed said correct battery, the little goodie is still showing low battery at the keypad. Okay, reset the sensors to clear this. No go, still low battery. I went through an arm/disarm cycle to clear the issue, still no go. Power the alarm down, bring it back up, still no bueno.
> 
> ...


It happens to the best of us.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 28, 2016)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Okay, true story.
> 
> I work as an Electronics Technician and as part of my job, I take care of intrusion (burglar) alarms. I have one that was showing low battery for a wireless device. No problem, I'll just change out the battery. Opened device, I have the wrong battery in hand. Trip back to the shop, eight miles round trip, get correct battery. Installed said correct battery, the little goodie is still showing low battery at the keypad. Okay, reset the sensors to clear this. No go, still low battery. I went through an arm/disarm cycle to clear the issue, still no go. Power the alarm down, bring it back up, still no bueno.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. Me and bhutrflai all day! Lol.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 28, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oh yeah. Me and bhutrflai all day! Lol.


And the award "Parents of The Year" goes to...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 29, 2016)

Lmao!!! BAMBI MUTHA FU****!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lmao!!! BAMBI MUTHA FU****!!


my poor childhood ruined by my father...
way to go, dad... XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> my poor childhood ruined by my father...
> way to go, dad... XD


Thanks!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Thanks!


Dad, you got the award "Father of the Year" 3 times in a row in just a few weeks already, this world isn't ready for you LOL


----------



## Carbyne (Nov 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lmao!!! BAMBI MUTHA FU****!!


xD amazing


----------



## stimpy (Nov 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lmao!!! BAMBI MUTHA FU****!!






 Damn...


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lmao!!! BAMBI MUTHA FU****!!



More dignified than the Tooth Fairy


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 29, 2016)

stimpy said:


> Damn...


The Rock makes for an.....interesting and surprisingly funny, Bambi.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 29, 2016)

Dogs!


----------



## LupusFamilia (Nov 29, 2016)

does this make you laugh?


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Jarren (Nov 29, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15424


I'm gonna put on my finger pants, grab a bottle of spray scream, and ride my sand moose to the horse tornado.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 29, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15424


why, mom... why XD


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> why, mom... why XD


Cause it's funny!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Cause it's funny!!


you won it biiiiig time, mom...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 1, 2016)

Star Wars fan's love it!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 1, 2016)

What do you call someone fat?

A land whale in need of a harpooning by a Japanese whaling fleet.


----------



## LupusFamilia (Dec 1, 2016)

[QUOTE="Jin-Lust-4-Sin, post: 5637290, member: 99877"mom.[/QUOTE]
Did I missed something?


----------



## AsheSkyler (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 1, 2016)

LupusFamilia said:


> [QUOTE="Jin-Lust-4-Sin, post: 5637290, member: 99877"mom.


Did I missed something?[/QUOTE]
Yep. We adopted Jin. He's now our adopted Vietnamese kid.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 1, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


>


Everytime!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 1, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Star Wars fan's love it!!


WTF!! OMG!! That is freaking hilarious!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 1, 2016)

Omfg!!! Another one!!!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 1, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yep. We adopted Jin. He's now our adopted Vietnamese kid.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 1, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


>


Every... single... time...



bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15442


#RIP


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 1, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15447


----------



## stimpy (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Alpine (Dec 1, 2016)

Girl you tryna get with: "I thought you had a Porsche"
Me "I do have a Porsche"


----------



## AsheSkyler (Dec 2, 2016)

No gold for you!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 2, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


>


Can somebody please explain to me why the thumbnail photo is "perfectly timed"? it doesn't look like she gives a shit about being bottomless so i don't see how the window of opportunity is so short for a photo op. Unless of course i'm missing something... i'm also calling BS on the leotard shot.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Can somebody please explain to me why the thumbnail photo is "perfectly timed"? it doesn't look like she gives a shit about being bottomless so i don't see how the window of opportunity is so short for a photo op. Unless of course i'm missing something... i'm also calling BS on the leotard shot.


Me and bhutrflai were asking the same thing.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Can somebody please explain to me why the thumbnail photo is "perfectly timed"? it doesn't look like she gives a shit about being bottomless so i don't see how the window of opportunity is so short for a photo op. Unless of course i'm missing something... i'm also calling BS on the leotard shot.


And as far as the leotard, are you talking about the gymnist? I actually saw the original posting of that. Her leotard snapped and broke as she was doing her routine.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 2, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And as far as the leotard, are you talking about the gymnist? I actually saw the original posting of that. Her leotard snapped and broke as she was doing her routine.


Don't gymnasts wear some kind of anti-chafing pad thingy? Also, those kinds of leotards don't snap or button in the crotch like that. As for ripping, i don't think they grab that tightly. i dunno, it just looks like a perverted 'shop job.
(and fyi, the first quick single frame reveal isn't censored very well if at all...)


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


>


Lol, wut?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 2, 2016)

*shameless Gamer Mode activated*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *shameless Gamer Mode activated*


Nice!!


----------



## AsheSkyler (Dec 2, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Lol, wut?


Many of us rather inept sign makers always leave a comfortable margin on the left side of the writing only to realize it was too much and instead have squished letters against the right edge of the sign.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 2, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


>


100 outta 10 LOL


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 2, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


> Many of us rather inept sign makers always leave a comfortable margin on the left side of the writing only to realize it was too much and instead have squished letters against the right edge of the sign.


Me everyday XD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

Saturday Night Live does have it's moments !!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 2, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Saturday Night Live does have it's moments !!


Hilarious!!! None of them can stop laughing!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 2, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


>


This was literally me last year when I got a new mixer!! Never tried it before cause the old mixer was crap.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Dec 3, 2016)

And apparently I got on here while hungry. XD


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 3, 2016)

#ImNotSorry


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 3, 2016)

It's long, but worth it.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 3, 2016)

For all those furries that I messed up with the previous OCD post...here is one that will melt your heart. Enjoy!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 3, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> For all those furries that I messed up with the previous OCD post...here is one that will melt your heart. Enjoy!!
> 
> View attachment 15471 View attachment 15472 View attachment 15473 View attachment 15474 View attachment 15475


Masterpieces <3


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 3, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15479


Still laughing. Omg!


----------



## AsheSkyler (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## RileyTheOtter (Dec 4, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> For all those furries that I messed up with the previous OCD post...here is one that will melt your heart. Enjoy!!
> 
> View attachment 15471 View attachment 15472 View attachment 15473 View attachment 15474 View attachment 15475


thank you, that was satisfying to look at.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## AsheSkyler (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 4, 2016)

For all the Brits out there, I present exhibit A:


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## AxoKnight (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## AsheSkyler (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 6, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


>


I just peed on myself! Wasn't expecting that!


----------



## Jarren (Dec 6, 2016)

https://imgur.com/RMTgOmd

I really want to know how this guy figured out he could do this...


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 6, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


>


Golden xD


----------



## AsheSkyler (Dec 6, 2016)

English is a difficult language. But it can be understood thorugh tough thorough thought, though.


----------



## Jarren (Dec 6, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


>


Here, try this on for size:



Spoiler



THE CHAOS         
by Dr. Gerard Nolst Trenité         
(Netherlands, 1870-1946)         

Dearest creature in creation,         
Study English pronunciation.         
I will teach you in my verse         
Sounds like corpse, corps, horse, and worse.         
I will keep you, Suzy, busy,         
Make your head with heat grow dizzy.         
Tear in eye, your dress will tear.         
So shall I!  Oh hear my prayer.         
Pray, console your loving poet,         
Make my coat look new, dear, sew it!

Just compare heart, beard, and heard,         
Dies and diet, lord and word,         
Sword and sward, retain and Britain.         
(Mind the latter, how it's written.)         
Now I surely will not plague you         
With such words as plaque and ague.         
But be careful how you speak:         
Say break and steak, but bleak and streak;         
Cloven, oven, how and low,         
Script, receipt, show, poem, and toe.   

Hear me say, devoid of trickery,         
Daughter, laughter, and Terpsichore,         
Typhoid, measles, topsails, aisles,         
Exiles, similes, and reviles;         
Scholar, vicar, and cigar,         
Solar, mica, war and far;         
One, anemone, Balmoral,         
Kitchen, lichen, laundry, laurel;        
Gertrude, German, wind and mind,         
Scene, Melpomene, mankind.

Billet does not rhyme with ballet,         
Bouquet, wallet, mallet, chalet.         
Blood and flood are not like food,         
Nor is mould like should and would.         
Viscous, viscount, load and broad,         
Toward, to forward, to reward.         
And your pronunciation's OK         
When you correctly say croquet,         
Rounded, wounded, grieve and sieve,         
Friend and fiend, alive and live.

Ivy, privy, famous; clamour         
And enamour rhyme with hammer.         
River, rival, tomb, bomb, comb,         
Doll and roll and some and home.         
Stranger does not rhyme with anger,        
Neither does devour with clangour.         
Souls but foul, haunt but aunt,         
Font, front, wont, want, grand, and grant,         
Shoes, goes, does. Now first say finger,         
And then singer, ginger, linger,         
Real, zeal, mauve, gauze, gouge and gauge,         
Marriage, foliage, mirage, and age.

Query does not rhyme with very,         
Nor does fury sound like bury.         
Dost, lost, post and doth, cloth, loth.         
Job, nob, bosom, transom, oath.         
Though the differences seem little,         
We say actual but victual.         
Refer does not rhyme with deafer.         
Foeffer does, and zephyr, heifer.         
Mint, pint, senate and sedate;         
Dull, bull, and George ate late.         
Scenic, Arabic, Pacific,         
Science, conscience, scientific.

Liberty, library, heave and heaven,         
Rachel, ache, moustache, eleven.         
We say hallowed, but allowed,         
People, leopard, towed, but vowed.         
Mark the differences, moreover,         
Between mover, cover, clover;         
Leeches, breeches, wise, precise,         
Chalice, but police and lice;         
Camel, constable, unstable,         
Principle, disciple, label.       

Petal, panel, and canal,         
Wait, surprise, plait, promise, pal.         
Worm and storm, chaise, chaos, chair,         
Senator, spectator, mayor.         
Tour, but our and succour, four.         
Gas, alas, and Arkansas.         
Sea, idea, Korea, area,         
Psalm, Maria, but malaria.         
Youth, south, southern, cleanse and clean.         
Doctrine, turpentine, marine.    

Compare alien with Italian,         
Dandelion and battalion.         
Sally with ally, yea, ye,         
Eye, I, ay, aye, whey, and key.         
Say aver, but ever, fever,         
Neither, leisure, skein, deceiver.         
Heron, granary, canary.         
Crevice and device and aerie.        

Face, but preface, not efface.         
Phlegm, phlegmatic, ass, glass, bass.         
Large, but target, gin, give, verging,         
Ought, out, joust and scour, scourging.         
Ear, but earn and wear and tear         
Do not rhyme with here but ere.         
Seven is right, but so is even,         
Hyphen, roughen, nephew Stephen,         
Monkey, donkey, Turk and jerk,         
Ask, grasp, wasp, and cork and work.  

Pronunciation -- think of Psyche!         
Is a paling stout and spikey?         
Won't it make you lose your wits,         
Writing groats and saying grits?        
It's a dark abyss or tunnel:         
Strewn with stones, stowed, solace, gunwale,         
Islington and Isle of Wight,         
Housewife, verdict and indict.         

Finally, which rhymes with enough --         
Though, through, plough, or dough, or cough?         
Hiccough has the sound of cup.         
My advice is to give up!!!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 7, 2016)

Wait for it...


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 7, 2016)

@PlusThirtyOne: This video taught me a valuable lesson: ALWAYS put headphones on while watching a random video


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 7, 2016)

Worth a re-post.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Dec 7, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Here, try this on for size:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sniff* That was beautiful. Bless you.

I'd only seen a paragraph or two of it in the past. The full version is awesome.


----------



## Watersfall (Dec 7, 2016)

https://imgur.com/id%3DizcDr%3Btype%3Dalbum


----------



## LycanTheory (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## AsheSkyler (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 7, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


>


Omg! That is hilarious!!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 7, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


>


sweet mother of... XD



AsheSkyler said:


> English is a difficult language. But it can be understood thorugh tough thorough thought, though


*brain melts*



Jarren said:


> Here, try this on for size:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*brain melts part 2*


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 9, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15567








Fite me, mom, LOL
Joke, joke, mom, I love you  please don't ground me


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 9, 2016)

Left this beautiful comment on this years youtube rewind


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 9, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Left this beautiful comment on this years youtube rewind


i'd normally score this kind of train wreck with a letter grade but seeing as how it's on YouTube, shit grammar and spelling errors are par for the course.
Fuck it. i give your efforts two edgy teenagers out of 10. ( *F- *) See me after class.


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 9, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i'd normally score this kind of train wreck with a letter grade but seeing as how it's on YouTube, shit grammar and spelling errors are par for the course.
> Fuck it. i give your efforts two edgy teenagers out of 10. ( *F- *) See me after class.


You'll never understand me 
*puts on headphones*
*starts listening to link park*
_Crawling in my skin! _
You'll never be cool like me and smoke cigarettes and take marry jane to the smoke zone. 
*flips hair*


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## AsheSkyler (Dec 9, 2016)

Stepping on a metal Hotwheels, however...


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 9, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


> Stepping on a metal Hotwheels, however...


They're both equally painful.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15494


This has got to be one of the funniest things i have ever seen!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> They're both equally painful.


Especially in a dark room who's every inch of floor space is covered by them.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


>


THIS!! IS!!!FUNNY!!!!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 9, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Especially in a dark room who's every inch of floor space is covered by them.


Welcome to my childhood


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Welcome to my childhood


Our kids loved Legos.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 9, 2016)

Something off-topic : I have an @Okami_No_Heishi plushy


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Something off-topic : I have an @Okami_No_Heishi plushy


Oh, he's gonna be so jealous!!

You shouldve posted this in the FanClub!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Something off-topic : I have an @Okami_No_Heishi plushy


 Almost bought one myself. But bhutrflai laughed at me and told me not today.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 9, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Oh, he's gonna be so jealous!!
> You shouldve posted this in the FanClub!


I'm jealous of him having a whole fan club in return, mom TwT



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Almost bought one myself. But bhutrflai laughed at me and told me not today.


Mooom, why you not let dad buy... himself ? Lol


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 9, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Almost bought one myself. But bhutrflai laughed at me and told me not today.


You wanted the giant one that cost $45!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 9, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> You wanted the giant one that cost $45!!


Dad is a pawsome wolfy after all


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> You wanted the giant one that cost $45!!


I would've been happy with that little one.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 9, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I would've been happy with that little one.


You mean this little, dad ?


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Dad is a pawsome wolfy after all


Y'all really need to stop encouraging him so much.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 9, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Y'all really need to stop encouraging him so much.


While I sometimes need encouragement and support with my arts so bad TwT


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> You mean this little, dad ?


Hey look honey, our new body pillow!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 9, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I would've been happy with that little one.


I know, baby. Maybe Santa will bring you one...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 9, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey look honey, our new body pillow!


Omg dad LOL


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 9, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Hey look honey, our new body pillow!


We'd have to have a second bed just for that one.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 9, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I know, baby. Maybe Santa will bring you one...


First stop : make sure dad has been a good boy man this year lololol


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 9, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> We'd have to have a second bed just for that one.


That bed is for me, mom


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> First stop : make sure dad has been a good boy man this year lololol


He's had his moments. 



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> That bed is for me, mom


No, your room is down the hall.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 9, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> He's had his moments.


Aye, okie then 



bhutrflai said:


> No, your room is down the hall.


*sad violin plays in the background*


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 9, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15584



Wait what?! This thing is french?! That's...weird.


----------



## AxoKnight (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 9, 2016)

OCD-triggering nightmares (I'm such a jerk)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 9, 2016)

AxoKnight said:


>


Oh yeah, me and my ex's all the time LOL


----------



## Jarren (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## ariamis (Dec 9, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Especially in a dark room who's every inch of floor space is covered by them.


thats still my life in my mini workshop. i like building scale models of my dohickies with legos.


----------



## De1fox (Dec 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> OCD-triggering nightmares (I'm such a jerk)


I am literally cringing right now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

Jarren said:


>


Wow! Just....wow! McDonalds sucks!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 9, 2016)

Doesn't necessarily apply to us today, but we know this all too well.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

ariamis said:


> thats still my life in my mini workshop. i like building scale models of my dohickies with legos.


Nice!


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 9, 2016)

A typical Russian mod for Doom. That's pretty much how game design works out here in general.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 10, 2016)

De1fox said:


> I am literally cringing right now.


#ImNotSorryBruh



bhutrflai said:


> Doesn't necessarily apply to us today, but we know this all too well.
> 
> View attachment 15588


eh, me all the time, mom, LOL


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 10, 2016)

Everyone, brace yourselves !






#ImNotSorry


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 10, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Everyone, brace yourselves !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my lord! Lol!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 10, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Everyone, brace yourselves !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those editing skills though. 

I just wish I could unsee this. Thanks for that, especially first thing in the morn.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 10, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Those editing skills though.
> 
> I just wish I could unsee this. Thanks for that, especially first thing in the morn.


You watched it too?! I know it's only 10:30am, but I may need a drink after that.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 10, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> I just wish I could unsee this. Thanks for that, especially first thing in the morn.


anything for you, mom, LOL



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I know it's only 10:30am, but I may need a drink after that.







#ImNotSorry


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 10, 2016)

Make you laugh?
Just look at my internet history.

LEGO
LEGO
LEGO
LEGO
LEGO
LEGO
LEGO
Pornhub
LEGO
LEGO


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Karatine (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Rant (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


>


Oh Lord!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 11, 2016)

Rant said:


>


Wal Mart is a hoot!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 12, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


>


Oh my f@#$ing god my poor childhood ! *screaming internally and externally*


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 13, 2016)

If only I could use memes from my meme account without being identified. 
Two dragons walk into a bar, one gets drunk, the other gets drunk, and the third is also drunk, same for the fourth.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## AsheSkyler (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 15, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15655


wow... wow...
you too OP dad LOL


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 15, 2016)

Me and bhutrflai, ALL DAY!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> wow... wow...
> you too OP dad LOL


I'm getting too old and oit of shape to fight. I imagine if I threw a roundhouse kick, my knees would come apart like an out of control satellite falling through our atmosphere.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## AsheSkyler (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 18, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


>


Lmao!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 18, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Wow! Just....wow! McDonalds sucks!


Hello, Mr. President of USA, how are you today ?

#ImNotSorry


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 18, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Hello, Mr. President of USA, how are you today ?
> 
> #ImNotSorry


Hey!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 18, 2016)

@Okami_No_Heishi : This dog is the stuff nightmares are made of o.o


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 18, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi : This dog is the stuff nightmares are made of o.o


Lil bit. Derpie dogs are always fun!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Carbyne (Dec 18, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15699


LOL


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 18, 2016)

Y'all, please excuse him. I showed him Pinterest & he tripped hard & fell into the black hole. Now I can't keep him off the crack pipe!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Carbyne (Dec 18, 2016)

I was gonna post more plush toys of huskies but my iPad won't let me  


Do it for me Okami!! AVENGE ME
*ded*


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 18, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> I was gonna post more plush toys of huskies but my iPad won't let me
> 
> 
> Do it for me Okami!! AVENGE ME
> *ded*


Well, he would post more, but he posted too many already. He now has the dreaded restrictions!!!


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 18, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Well, he would post more, but he posted too many already. He now has the dreaded restrictions!!!


(;´༎ຶД༎ຶ`) noooo


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Carbyne (Dec 19, 2016)

No! carrot!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)

Teddy Bears. Protecting our young ones since 1542.


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 19, 2016)

I


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15714
> Teddy Bears. Protecting our young ones since 1542.


 I used to have a giant one x3


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 19, 2016)

My last one was a stuffed husky. I got him after surgery when I was 10. I named him oklahoma. I miss that stuff animal ;-;


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> I
> 
> I used to have a giant one x3


I almost talked my wife into buying me a big husky. But I was just too embarrassed. Lol.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> My last one was a stuffed husky. I got him after surgery when I was 10. I named him oklahoma. I miss that stuff animal ;-;


Awwww! I will get bhutrflai to post the picture of us in the store. We're super silly. And sappy!


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 19, 2016)

Shopped without me?! ┻━┻︵╰(‵□′)╯︵┻━┻
JK :3 
*psss buy it when she don't look :3 tehe *


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> Shopped without me?! ┻━┻︵╰(‵□′)╯︵┻━┻
> JK :3
> *psss buy it when she don't look :3 tehe *


She ribs me pretty good about my Furry Obsession.  But she loves me!


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She ribs me pretty good about my Furry Obsession.  But she loves me!


Awe <3


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 19, 2016)

@Okami_No_Heishi dad, what're ye doing on my table ? LOL


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi dad, what're ye doing on my table ? LOL


It almost looks like Oklahoma! Just all grey :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi dad, what're ye doing on my table ? LOL


Who's this other one? You're other dad?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Who's this other one? You're other dad?


That small black puppy is me x3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> That small black puppy is me x3


Awwww.....hold on! I thought you were a kangaroo.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Awwww.....hold on! I thought you were a kangaroo.


Sssssshhhhh... keep it down, dad ! I'm in disguise... you're gonna blow my cover ! =w=


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Sssssshhhhh... keep it down, dad ! I'm in disguise... you're gonna blow my cover ! =w=


Busted!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 19, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> Busted!


@Okami_No_Heishi daaaaaaad ! Look what you've done >.<


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> @Okami_No_Heishi daaaaaaad ! Look what you've done >.<


Sorry son. Your secrets out. You're a Furry!!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sorry son. Your secrets out. You're a Furry!!!


Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu !


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 19, 2016)

And y'all call me crazy???


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> And y'all call me crazy???


You're not crazy, baby! You're bhutrflai!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> And y'all call me crazy???


And that's reason 16 of Why I Love You. You're crazy enough to love my craziness!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> She ribs me pretty good about my Furry Obsession.  But she loves me!


That's putting it a bit mildly for the amount of crap I give you.  But yes, I do love you!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 20, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15726


This speaks to me on so many level


----------



## Vorelover467 (Dec 20, 2016)

Watch it and you will be scarred for life:


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 20, 2016)

This is me, like, most of the time.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15750


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 20, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> This is me, like, most of the time.


Our lab does this! I think it's hilarious!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 20, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15750


I hope this wasn't how you and mom met each other XD


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 20, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm so sorry.


That belongs in dark humor. Not my thread!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 20, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15751


Giggled way too hard at this!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 20, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> That belongs in dark humor. Not my thread!


----------



## Vorelover467 (Dec 20, 2016)

If this video confuses you and/or didn't make you laugh, click on this link:
DragonBall Z Abridged - YouTube


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 20, 2016)

Been powering through DS9 and Voyager so this struck a chord with me.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 20, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>



He's making a list.
He's checking it twice.
He's gonna find out who's running from ICE.
Donald Trump is building the wall.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm so sorry.


Lord! Larry!lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 21, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> View attachment 15754
> Been powering through DS9 and Voyager so this struck a chord with me.


Haha! The Christmas tree makes it that much better! (I missed it the first 3 times I looked at it) 


(I just thought it was an old lady trekkie, which is awesome btw, with an unfortunate poof on the front of her dress)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 21, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15768


Wait. Why is this funny?
Maybe my inner lazy bachelor is talking but that's not funny; it just makes sense. Have you ever lugged $200 worth of poor people food up 4 flights of stairs!? $200 might be just 6 items at Whole Foods but on MY budget, that 200 smackers adds up to a metric fucktonne of mac'n'cheese and ramen. i'll have you know that if i ever spend more than an hour out of the house, not working, then fuckit, i'm grabbin' take out. Ain't nobody got time to cook on that schedule! :V


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Wait. Why is this funny?
> Maybe my inner lazy bachelor is talking but that's not funny; it just makes sense. Have you ever lugged $200 worth of poor people food up 4 flights of stairs!? $200 might be just 6 items at Whole Foods but on MY budget, that 200 smackers adds up to a metric fucktonne of mac'n'cheese and ramen. i'll have you know that if i ever spend more than an hour out of the house, not working, then fuckit, i'm grabbin' take out. Ain't nobody got time to cook on that schedule! :V


I like the phrase "metric fucktonne"! Mind if I use it?


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 21, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Wait. Why is this funny?
> Maybe my inner lazy bachelor is talking but that's not funny; it just makes sense. Have you ever lugged $200 worth of poor people food up 4 flights of stairs!? $200 might be just 6 items at Whole Foods but on MY budget, that 200 smackers adds up to a metric fucktonne of mac'n'cheese and ramen. i'll have you know that if i ever spend more than an hour out of the house, not working, then fuckit, i'm grabbin' take out. Ain't nobody got time to cook on that schedule! :V


Dude! We have 2 teenagers & we sure don't shop at whole foods!! We have to make 12 trips from the car into the house just to get everything in!! (And if we're lucky, that'll last 10 days.)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15775


This speaks to everyone on so many levels lololol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15792


wow, dad...
just... WOW


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> wow, dad...
> just... WOW


WalMarts always fun.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> WalMarts always fun.


dad is too evil :x


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> dad is too evil :x


Not evil, just..........enertaining.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Not evil, just..........enertaining.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> ..........enertaining.


My Georgia Boy!


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15792


I found a new way to entertain myself when I'm bored


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> My Georgia Boy!


Yep! My Texas Girl!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 24, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15825


Thats just fuked up!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 24, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15825


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 25, 2016)

There was a time I saw this typo on the TV :

"Car-addicted targets stole weed"

True story LOL


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


>


Omg! The horrors of the 80's!!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 25, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Omg! The horrors of the 80's!!!


Taste the rainbow mom =w=


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 26, 2016)

I laughed! And laughed and laughed. And then I cried. A lot


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## modfox (Dec 26, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> View attachment 15845


Ég mun finna þig í fjöru


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## nerdbat (Dec 27, 2016)

when will my suffering end


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 27, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15854


then you're gonna cry a waterfall when I hug you LOL


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> then you're gonna cry a waterfall when I hug you LOL


Bless your heart Son.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 27, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Bless your heart Son.


yaaaaay my dad won't get a heart attack because of me LOL


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 28, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15885


Their job is to make you feel so bad at yourself you'll get motivated LOL


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Their job is to make you feel so bad at yourself you'll get motivated LOL


Seems to be true. Nothing like being demoralized at the gym.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 28, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Seems to be true. Nothing like being demoralized at the gym.


I never go to the gym, though, just stay at home with the worst self-training martial art session ever LOL


----------



## Saylor (Dec 28, 2016)

This is how I do my grocery shopping


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 29, 2016)

*braces self for impact*


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *braces self for impact*


The thread says "Make me LAUGH", not "Make me wanna kill myself". Consider yourself (and my brain) impacted.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 29, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> The thread says "Make me LAUGH", not "Make me wanna kill myself". Consider yourself (and my brain) impacted.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *braces self for impact*


Omg. Really? Lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## PoptartPresident (Dec 29, 2016)

I got something trashy for you.


Why did Sally fall off the swing?


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 30, 2016)

PoptartPresident said:


> I got something trashy for you.
> 
> 
> Why did Sally fall off the swing?


Ok, I'll bite....Why did Sally fall off the swing?


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15928


i could certainly use some "speed check" whenever i eat at Chipotle.


----------



## PoptartPresident (Dec 31, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Ok, I'll bite....Why did Sally fall off the swing?



Because Sally had no arms!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 31, 2016)

PoptartPresident said:


> Because Sally had no arms!


Duh. Omg. I can't believe I fell for that!!

Just my blonde roots showing up for a bit, I guess.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 1, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15951


I'm not afraid of heights. I'm afraid of falling.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 1, 2017)

So I had this girlfriend who enjoyed judging my sexual performance with a 1-10 scale.
Well, one time she decided to try anal and I thought I was doing really well.
She kept yelling "NINE, NINE, NINE!"

Only after a scolding did I learn that it was instead "Nein," which is German for "No"


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 1, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> So I had this girlfriend who enjoyed judging my sexual performance with a 1-10 scale.
> Well, one time she decided to try anal and I thought I was doing really well.
> She kept yelling "NINE, NINE, NINE!"
> 
> Only after a scolding did I learn that it was instead "Nein," which is German for "No"


Lmao. Sorry, but that was funny.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 1, 2017)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> So I had this girlfriend who enjoyed judging my sexual performance with a 1-10 scale.
> Well, one time she decided to try anal and I thought I was doing really well.
> She kept yelling "NINE, NINE, NINE!"
> 
> Only after a scolding did I learn that it was instead "Nein," which is German for "No"


*shake my head*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 1, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> *shake my head*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jan 2, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15966


The bottom is the same with glasses, too.
Considering they have a knack for fogging up in the rain.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 5, 2017)

My chest hurts from laughing so hard. Nevermind my cold and constant cough. i blame the bear.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm sorry about this (not)


----------



## Alpine (Jan 5, 2017)

People wanted to unfriend me when they got Forza 5 because of this


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 5, 2017)

Dune memes are best memes!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 6, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


>


As a former french horn player, I Love This!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Karatine (Jan 8, 2017)

>


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 8, 2017)

Karatine said:


>


like the time I had a WoW dungeon group doing randoms and 4 of us were in the same group for six and a half hours.


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 8, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> View attachment 14199


AA and NA rep this meme hard.


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 8, 2017)

This meme best describes my complex and dysfunctional personality.


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 8, 2017)

Like


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 8, 2017)

Badger94 said:


> This meme best describes my complex and dysfunctional personality. View attachment 16092


I literally skipped almost all the eng classes in my previous semester, and still nailed the midterm and final exams like no-one's business LOL


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 8, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I literally skipped almost all the eng classes in my previous semester, and still nailed the midterm and final exams like no-one's business LOL


You had us to practice with.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 8, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> You had us to practice with.


I've been "practicing" with y'all for the last 15 years, duh


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 16103


He looks like Jake Gyllenhaal in Day After Tomorrow when their plane is going down.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 11, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 16145


*derp intensifies*


----------



## stimpy (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## biscuitfister (Jan 12, 2017)

https://imgur.com/PV3tG8p


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> https://imgur.com/PV3tG8p


Omfg! I just hurt myself laughing so hard!!!


----------



## Saylor (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2017)

Omg this is hilarious!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 13, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> https://imgur.com/PV3tG8p


My best friend from childhood did something similar. He's a licensed electrician so he has id to match. At his first job, everybody he worked with had equally goofy id photos. Their boss was known for his notoriously bad id photo so to make him feel less conscious about it, every employee had the same dumbass face in their photo. Messy hair, crossed eyes, a huge toothy derpy smile and an enthusiastic thumbs up.

Everyone, and i mean EVERYONE had the same dumbass face. Some guys even followed through with similar drivers' license pics.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Saylor (Jan 15, 2017)

This is a true story about one of my canoe trips I took when I was in Boy Scouts. So, we were on the Northern end of the Edisto River and one of my friends was a really fat and chubby kid and he would often tip over in his canoe in the worst spots. One time, he tipped over into a mud bank and he landed on his back and it looked remarkably like a skid mark like he literally ate a whole box of Taco Bell burritos before he came on the trip. I didn't notice it for a while because my canoe was at least a mile ahead of this kid until we stopped and ate lunch on an island. So, here I was, sitting on this tree branch while eating a sandwich when I'm starting to look at the stain on his shirt. I then realized that I forgot to put some mayonnaise on my sandwich, and my friend was walking by my canoe. Has anyone ever had one of those moments where you randomly say something you're thinking of while talking to someone? Well, that's what happened because I said "Hey, Brown Stain, can you please look in my canoe and pass me the mayonnaise?" And as soon as I said that, everyone had heard me say it and looked at the kid and the giant brown stain on the back of his shirt and started laughing. To this day, me and my other friends who were there still call him by "Brown Stain" because of that one trip.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 16180


Dey both ded now!


----------



## Karatine (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 16, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 16197


I never sign up to get that *WEEK-STARTER* pack, dad !


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 16, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 16198


I choose number 2  cuz I don't wear bikini yeeeee


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 16, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I choose number 2  cuz I don't wear bikini yeeeee


Me too!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

Ok, I've got a joke. It's roughly translated from french, but here goes.
A scientist decides to make a social experiment. He gather three people: a mathematician, a physicist and an engineer. He then proceeds to lock each of them in a separate room containing a can of beans. He then says he will open the doors in 24 hours
24 hours later, he opens the three doors. He start with the engineer, who's asleep, with his can open. He had managed to build a device from metal scraps allowing him to open the can . He then checks on the physicist, who has also opened his can by applying pressure on certain points of the can. Lastly, he checks on the mathematician. He finds him in a corner , shaking and sweating, looking at the sealed can and repeating:"Let's assume the can is open...Let's assume the can is open..."


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Royn (Jan 19, 2017)

An anthro Penguin was driving his car to his relatives house, when suddenly his car started sputtering and smoking.  He pulled into a service station and asked for a mechanic.  They had one, and he popped the hood to have a look.  Meanwhile, the Penguin was finishing his vanilla ice cream cone that he had been eating.  After a few minutes, the machanic turned to the Penguin and said, "Well now.  It looks like you blew a seal."  The Penguin wiped his mouth off and said indignantly, "No, I was eating an ice cream cone."


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

That overly affectionate friend.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 19, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 16236


Is there something I should know?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Is there something I should know?


Well................nope!


----------



## Khazius (Jan 19, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Wait for it...


That made me laugh far more than it should have, oh dear lord im a child xD


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 16253 View attachment 16254


That looks like it could be Carrot Tops sister.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 21, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 16251


Everyone's everyday dream LOL


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 24, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 16296
> View attachment 16295


that's what stem-less wine glasses are for.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 16342


They should arrest the guy anyways! Poor spider :c


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 26, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> They should arrest the guy anyways! Poor spider :c


Yah know!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 26, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 16346


Uh......wait, what?


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 26, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Uh......wait, what?


I didn't mean you, babe. I'll share the nut crack with you, don't worry.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 27, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Uh......wait, what?





bhutrflai said:


> I didn't mean you, babe. I'll share the nut crack with you, don't worry.


<u<
>u>
Mom is in trooooouuubleee...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> <u<
> >u>
> Mom is in trooooouuubleee...


Nah! She's fine!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Alex K (Jan 29, 2017)

The election of 2015


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 16446


Only those with good hand eye coordination survived. Lol!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Zipline (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 30, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 16446


Because Asian, mom, LOL


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2017)

Zipline said:


>


Damn Zip!!!


----------



## Zipline (Jan 31, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Damn Zip!!!


Spongebob is eating the booty like groceries.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Sogreth (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 2, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> View attachment 16483


The banana peels rarely do that though, unless you put them at the end of a ramp, because then they spin out and lose speed, and fall to their doom.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 3, 2017)

Okay, a true (to the best of my fuzzy recollection) story from the military;

It's a Saturday night at the dorm and the airmen are passing around a 1.75 of Jack Daniels in the dayroom. Well, there's a few underage guys in the room so as a responsible NCO, I point out that a few alcohol consumption rules are being broken. Between snorts of the JD, I might add. Well, I had to have the bottle in my hands so I could judge how much booze was being consumed. I also had to check to see that it was JD, and not a cheap substitute. I was on the flightline just that morning doing Saturday duty so I told them to watch the drinking as I stepped over an airman, talking to "Ralph" in the garbage can, as I left the room to get some sleep.

I hit the sack only to be awakened later on that night/morning by my roomie, who had also been in the dayroom, drinking. He was lamenting the room spinning and he was afraid of falling out of bed, which was the upper bunk of our bunk beds. I told him to shut up a few times, then I kicked the bottom of the mattress to make my point, only to find out there was no body in the bunk.

I turn on the light so I can figure out what's going on and I look to see that he's on the floor, arms wrapped around the leg of the bunkbeds, yelling and carrying on that he was going to fall out of bed! I told him that he should look to see where in the hell he was. My roomie opens his eyes, sees he's on the floor so he decides to get up. On the way to his feet he stumbles, cracks his head on the corner of the sink and knocks himself out cold!

At least I got some sleep after that.


----------



## Jarren (Feb 3, 2017)

"You're coming with me!"


https://imgur.com/height%3D394%3Bid%3DJG3bqyr%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D720


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 6, 2017)

Let's start a list...how many terrible white trash ideals can be found???


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 16588
> 
> Let's start a list...how many terrible white trash ideals can be found???


I love the flip flops with socks.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 16587


Oh, i've been there.
...'cept i nor my sister are nearly as cute.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 6, 2017)

Uncle Bob sure is looking rather hard at her butt.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 6, 2017)

Kid with his hand shoved down his shorts. How classy


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 6, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Let's start a list...how many terrible white trash ideals can be found???



Early 90's Oldsmobile in the background
Socks with sandals
Mountain Dew
Cigarettes tucked in shirt/bra
Donut mound with candle (lazy cake???)
Kid with hand in shorts
Red Solo cups
That's all i can find.
...aaaaand i suppose the old fart could be checking out the woman's girl's butt.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 6, 2017)

I see your list & raise you mine:

Bra straps showing, in contrasting color.
Hooker-style cleavage.
Booty shorts.
Too much makeup/jewelry for being in the pool.
Kids unsupervised in the pool.
Small children present, based on toys & baby gate.
Severely oversized denim shirt covered in random stains on weird uncle. 

(That probably covers it. But I thought this was hilarious!!)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## stimpy (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 16718


This is gonna be us, except reversed.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Saylor (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Cerberus326 (Feb 13, 2017)

Here you go


----------



## Saylor (Feb 14, 2017)

So, a man walks up to a bar. He orders 5 shots of whiskey and then slams them all down right away. The bartender says "Wow. What's the occasion?" And the man replies "I just got my first blowjob." Which then the bartender says "Well, in that case, let me get you a beer." The man looks at the bartender and says "No thanks. If this doesn't get the taste out of my mouth, then nothing will."


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Jarren (Feb 17, 2017)

This speaks to me on a spiritual level...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2017)

Jarren said:


> This speaks to me on a spiritual level...


This is hilarious!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Cerberus326 (Mar 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 16802


I think his bird friend spiked it lol


----------



## Cerberus326 (Mar 6, 2017)

OK here's a joke it may be long but you might like it alot.....
Well there is a boy and his father walking in a park and see these two dogs f****...The boy stairs at them then looks up at his dad and says" daddy what are they doing?" His father replys back with a grin "well son there making a puppy!"...Later that afternoon the boy wakes up from a nap and walks down the hallway past his parents room and walks in ....With big old eyes and open mouth he yells "daddy what are you doing to mommy?" Being startled both of them throw covers up around themselves.. while his father was still on top ...He slowly clears his throat and looks at his son and say..."well my boy we are making a baby!" The boy rubs his chin for a second then yells at his dad...."well turn her over I want a puppy!!!"....... Hopefully you all like and get this .


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## PoptartPresident (Mar 26, 2017)

So people like dyeing their hair in Kool Aid...





Why


----------



## Jarren (Apr 11, 2017)

Well, that's one way to die...


----------



## Ranceed (Apr 13, 2017)

i saw Donald, funny


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 14, 2017)

if you think people dressing up as animals sounds funny...






...there are animals out there dressin' up like people!


----------



## Jarren (Apr 27, 2017)

Hmmmm..... I may not be for sale, but I might have to respond to this


----------



## biscuitfister (Apr 27, 2017)

People have probably said "the real jokes my life hahaa kys" but really we are all the joke. Except for senpai @Yakamaru  and senpai @BlueWorrior


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> People have probably said "the real jokes my life hahaa kys" but really we are all the joke. Except for senpai @Yakamaru  and senpai @BlueWorrior


You have been noticed, kouhai!

Repost, but meh.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 28, 2017)

Pudding.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 28, 2017)

Not sure if this should go in the "laugh" thread or the "cute stuff" thread.
Either way, i fuggin' WANT ONE!!! (the first 40 seconds are the best parts)


----------



## Jarren (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 5, 2018)

Why not bring this one back too...


----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=605598359772457


----------



## Jarren (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Black Burn (Feb 5, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=607542612911365


----------



## stimpy (Feb 5, 2018)

This threads back?... Nice!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Crimcyan (Feb 6, 2018)

Eddie smurphy


----------



## Baalf (Feb 6, 2018)

Remember how good I was at that motorcycle arcade game?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 8, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Remember how good I was at that motorcycle arcade game?


Look it's my engagement summarized in a gif! :O


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2018)

When today is your 6th day working in a row, and you've only gotten a few hours of sleep each night...


----------



## Jarren (Feb 10, 2018)

What's the difference between a filthy, poorly maintained, disgusting Greyhound bus terminal and a lobster wearing a bra?


Spoiler: Answer



One is a crusty bus station, the other is a busty crustacean.

That was terrible, I'll show myself out.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 11, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 27644


As a plumber, this makes me laugh!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 11, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> As a plumber, this makes me laugh!


I posted it just for you, babe!


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 15, 2018)

Posted this in open chat but i think it should belong here. Sent a picture of myself to a friend. Awhile back I said people keep on thinking I'm british or russian.

He replied "Huh you do look russian." 

I sent this as a response.





(Yes I'm crazy. Why do you think my fursona is a bat?!)


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Feb 17, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 27868


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 27868


----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 22, 2018)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 36116


Yeah........but which one?


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 22, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah........but which one?


I think we share them. Just like everything else.


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 10, 2018)

In honor of Back-to-School:


----------



## bhutrflai (Aug 21, 2018)

Since I'm the only one who really posts here...


----------

